# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  Little Known Fact: Police Can Track You With Your Printer

## William Tell

> Little  Known Fact: Police Can Track You With Your Printer 
> 
>  By now most of us know that the government can read our emails, and  listen to our phone conversations. They even know where we are at all  times, especially if we use GPS. But their ability to track us goes way  deeper than that. In some cases, they don’t even need you to carry a  voyeuristic gadget to track you down. In fact, if they ever get a hold  of something you printed from your computer, they can find you.
> 
>  Canon and Xerox both design their printers to embed a code on every  page they ink. If you shine a blue LED on used printer paper and examine  it with a magnifying glass, you’ll be able to see the faint yellow dots  (which then appear black) that litter every inch of the page. These  coded dots reveal the serial number of your printer, and provide a time  stamp. The manufacturer can then trace the paper back to the owner. This  feature is designed to help law enforcement hunt down counterfeiters,  because laser printers make it so easy to copy money. The dots are  created by a separate chip inside the machine, and it’s almost  impossible to disable it without breaking your printer.
> 
>  Photocopiers have an additional trick up their sleeve. They save every image  that’s ever been copied, and they can be retrieved many years later. So  think twice before you use any of these machines. Anything you print  can and will be used against you in a court of law.


http://www.thedailysheeple.com/littl...printer_052015

----------


## 1931

I guess just having a home printer doesn't keep you safe.  I knew the ones at FedEx etc did this but not our own personal printers

----------


## Suzanimal

> They save every image that’s ever been copied, and they can be retrieved many years later.



Oh Lordy...I'm not even going to tell you what I've copied.
*hangs head in shame*

----------


## tod evans

> Oh Lordy...I'm not even going to tell you what I've copied.
> *hangs head in shame*


Ain't 'nuthin' 1/2 the population wasn't born with.......

----------


## Suzanimal

> Ain't 'nuthin' 1/2 the population wasn't born with.......


Hopefully, everyone has one of these.

----------


## tod evans

> Hopefully, everyone has one of these.


Does being called one count?

----------


## Valli6

I recall hearing about this years ago. I believe it's something the patriot act caused.



> This feature is designed to help law enforcement hunt down counterfeiters, because laser printers make it so easy to copy money. The dots are created by a separate chip inside the machine...


Sounds like it's only laser printers, not inkjet.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Ain't 'nuthin' 1/2 the population wasn't born with.......


LOL!

OK, lotta bad info in the OP.  This has been known for a couple of decades.

The printers that keep a copy of every page printed are the ones found in Kinko's and offices.  The really big, floor mounted printers.
They don't cover the entire page with dots, just a strip or strips.
About 1990 they degrade the print quality of copiers and added additional security to paper money as it was becoming a problem.
There was customer push back due to the yellow cartridge becoming depleted and HP printers refusing to function unless all cartridges had ink.  I lost some major grade points because I couldn't print out papers I'd written and were due the next day.

Some good info - read the comments too.  Just copying over the main points:

Printer watermark obfuscation
 Proceeding
RIIT '14 Proceedings of the 3rd annual conference on Research in information technology
Pages 15-20 



Most color laser printers manufactured and sold today add "invisible" information to make it easier to determine when a particular document was printed and exactly which printer was used. Some manufacturers have acknowledged the existence of the tracking information in their documentation while others have not. None of them have explained exactly how it works or the scope of the information that is conveyed. There are no laws or regulations that require printer companies to track printer users this way, and none that prevent them from ceasing this practice or providing customers a means to opt out of being tracked. The tracking information is coded by patterns of yellow dots that the printers add to every page they print. The details of the patterns vary by manufacturer and printer model.

In this document, our team will discuss several obfuscation methods and demonstrate a successful one.

Included in this document is an explanation of the firmware generated yellow dots matrix and answers to the following questions: 1. Which printers produce the dots? 2. How are the dots put on? 3. What is needed for testing? 4. What is the dot size and spacing? 5. Where are the dots located on the page? 6. How can the dots be rendered useless?

Analysis of Printer Watermarking Techniques
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archiv...is_of_pri.html

EDITED TO ADD (11/14): List of printers and whether or not they display tracking dots (may not be up to date).

Several of the bypasses listed involved printing a solid background or dots in yellow to hide the pattern.
The PDF states their dot template is available for download.

Another simple hack would be to tape over the yellow print head.
Granted, color documents would look weird.

It's also done another way that works on black and white printers as well.

In essence it adds "noise" to the image in blocks of print and on print edges. The noise is very similar to a spread spectrum signal that is repeatedly modulated with a serial number etc. As such it can survive distortion in either direction (LR/UD) --but usually not both at the same time-- so will remain present in photocopies and even some fax machines (obviously it does not survive OCR 

This system has been available for getting on for two decades that I know of.

Seems like the authors are not just bringing awareness to this but finding a way to obfuscate it. The abstract listed above is not the whole thing; the rest is this:

"In this document, our team will discuss several obfuscation methods and demonstrate a successful one.

Included in this document is an explanation of the firmware generated yellow dots matrix and answers to the following questions:
1. Which printers produce the dots?
2. How are the dots put on?
3. What is needed for testing?
4. What is the dot size and spacing?
5. Where are the dots located on the page?
6. How can the dots be rendered useless?"

There are links in the references that have all of their documentation.

Steganographix, 2013--2014. Steganographix Documentation Retrieved May 20, 2014 from https://drive.google.com/folderview?...jg&usp=sharing

Steganographix, 2013--2014. Steganographix Images Retrieved May 20, 2014 from https://drive.google.com/folderview?...1U&usp=sharing

Maybe this is old hat for a lot of people but kudos to them for putting the research for a "solution" together and winning an ward for this.


Secret Forensic Codes in Color Laser Printers
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archiv..._forensic.html

Many color laser printers embed secret information in every page they print, basically to identify you by. Here, the EFF has cracked the code of the Xerox DocuColor series of printers.

    The DocuColor series prints a rectangular grid of 15 by 8 miniscule yellow dots on every color page. The same grid is printed repeatedly over the entire page, but the repetitions of the grid are offset slightly from one another so that each grid is separated from the others. The grid is printed parallel to the edges of the page, and the offset of the grid from the edges of the page seems to vary. These dots encode up to 14 7-bit bytes of tracking information, plus row and column parity for error correction. Typically, about four of these bytes were unused (depending on printer model), giving 10 bytes of useful data. Below, we explain how to extract serial number, date, and time from these dots. Following the explanation, we implement the decoding process in an interactive computer program.

    Because of their limited contrast with the background, the forensic dots are not usually visible to the naked eye under white light. They can be made visible by magnification (using a magnifying glass or microscope), or by illuminating the page with blue instead of white light. Pure blue light causes the yellow dots to appear black. It can be helpful to use magnification together with illumination under blue light, although most individuals with good vision will be able to see the dots distinctly using either technique by itself.

EDITED TO ADD: News story here.
http://news.com.com/2300-1029_3-5901948-1.html

EDITED TO ADD: And another.
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...101801663.html

ps: they are in inkjet printers too.

-t

----------


## pcosmar

Guilty



F'em

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Pay cash and don't register it or set up a service agreement.  Don't google that particular printer or use a store loyalty card for a discount either. 

If they don't know who owns that printer, trail broken.

Though if they raid you and can connect a printer with that serial to something bad printed with it...  Well, that's why God created thermite 

-t

----------


## Ronin Truth

That's OK, I don't usually carry my printer around with me.

----------


## William Tell

> Oh Lordy...I'm not even going to tell you what I've copied.
> *hangs head in shame*


Badanimal.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Badanimal.


On the upside, I can't make copies anymore. I broke the glass on the copier. Mr Animal was not happy when he went to make a copy and found out what happened.

----------


## The Northbreather

> Pay cash and don't register it or set up a service agreement.  Don't google that particular printer or use a store loyalty card for a discount either. 
> 
> If they don't know who owns that printer, trail broken.
> 
> Though if they raid you and can connect a printer with that serial to something bad printed with it...  Well, that's why God created thermite 
> 
> -t


That's what I was going to say but now the trend is automatic ink refill services on all new printers. 

They stay connected to the mothership online at all times and send you ink before you run out.

They make it much less expensive if you use this program as opposed to buying the cartridges from the store.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> That's what I was going to say but now the trend is automatic ink refill services on all new printers. 
> 
> They stay connected to the mothership online at all times and send you ink before you run out.
> 
> They make it much less expensive if you use this program as opposed to buying the cartridges from the store.


Well try buying used and buy bulk ink - either bulk feeders that some companies support kits for or just pay cash.  Lotta peeps have printers that die an want to sell their excess cartridges on E-Bay or the garage sale.

Did you know that ink jet ink costs more than premium french perfume on a weight basis - TOTAL RIP!

-t

----------


## The Northbreather

> Well try buying used and buy bulk ink - either bulk feeders that some companies support kits for or just pay cash.  Lotta peeps have printers that die an want to sell their excess cartridges on E-Bay or the garage sale.
> 
> Did you know that ink jet ink costs more than premium french perfume on a weight basis - TOTAL RIP!
> 
> -t


Oh I do. I'm just saying that after all the old printers end thief short life cycle, these companies will force you to register new printers in order to obtain ink.

Thats their plan anyway.

HP has a program they're pushing that you pay per page with different levels of usage. You don't really own your ink?

The $#@!ing printer communicates with the mother ship and they send ink before it runs out. Here's the deal though, your printer could be full of ink but if you're out of 'pages' that you've payed for, it won't $#@!ing print! Gotta sign in an put more money in your printing account!

This is the trend and it's all tracked and traceable

https://instantink.hpconnected.com/

----------


## dannno

> On the upside, I can't make copies anymore. I broke the glass on the copier. Mr Animal was not happy when he went to make a copy and found out what happened.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Spankin the spouse can land you in jail now a days.... Well, unless she's watched 50 shades and requests it....

-t

----------


## Ronin Truth

http://www.printfriendly.com/

----------


## William Tell

Wow, a thread about printers has turned into a thread about spanking. Only on RPF...

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

No, it's turned into a thread about forensics and counter-forensics.

-t

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

No, it's turned into a thread about forensics and counter-forensics.

-t

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> No, it's turned into a thread about forensics and counter-forensics.
> 
> -t


This^^  The spanking is just icing on teh cake.

----------


## tod evans

> Wow, a thread about printers has turned into a thread about spanking. Only on RPF...


Gotta check the red balance somehow.......

----------


## Suzanimal

> Wow, a thread about printers has turned into a thread about spanking. Only on RPF...


I didn't get a spanking.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I didn't get a spanking.


IOU 1 spanking.  Just print and give me this IOU next time I see ya.  xoxo

----------


## tod evans

> I didn't get a spanking.


You must not have asked nicely, keep trying.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Mine's not doing this.  Could be because I'm out of CMY and only have K left.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> This feature is designed to help law enforcement hunt down counterfeiters, because laser printers make it so easy to copy money.


  Don't counterfeit. The government hates competition.

----------


## osan

> Oh Lordy...I'm not even going to tell you what I've copied.
> *hangs head in shame*


Bet it made Mr. Animal real happy, though.

----------


## osan

> I didn't get a spanking.


Mr. Animal has been remiss. Damn his eyes.

----------


## thoughtomator

This appears very easily exploited to the end of creating fake evidence - it can't be that difficult to make one printer print the dot signature of another one.

----------


## tod evans

> This appears very easily exploited to the end of creating fake evidence - it can't be that difficult to make one printer print the dot signature of another one.


Maybe not for you.....

I can take a hunk of tree and create furniture but damned if I can get a 'puter to behave......

----------


## sequestris

My name is Maya Embar and I am one of the authors.
Please feel free to contact me if anyone has any questions or would like to read the whole journal publication.




> LOL!
> Seems like the authors are not just bringing awareness to this but finding a way to obfuscate it. The abstract listed above is not the whole thing; the rest is this:
> 
> "In this document, our team will discuss several obfuscation methods and demonstrate a successful one.
> 
> Included in this document is an explanation of the firmware generated yellow dots matrix and answers to the following questions:
> 1. Which printers produce the dots?
> 2. How are the dots put on?
> 3. What is needed for testing?
> ...

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Maybe not for you.....
> 
> I can take a hunk of tree and create furniture but damned if I can get a 'puter to behave......


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEkOT3IngMQ

----------


## timosman

This was already discussed in 1999 - IDs in Color Copies - PRIVACY Forum Digest     Monday, 6 December 1999 

http://www.vortex.com/privacy/priv.08.18




> Date:    Mon, 6 Dec 99 13:31 PST
> From:    lauren@vortex.com (Lauren Weinstein; PRIVACY Forum Moderator)
> Subject: IDs in Color Copies--A PRIVACY Forum Special Report
> 
> Greetings.  We've recently seen a tirade of stories about "hidden" identification codes and what many would consider to be surreptitious centralized information flowing from various popular Internet products and packages.  These have tended to highlight an important truth--whether or not users really would be concerned about the particular identifiers or data involved, they tend to get the most upset when they feel that an effort was made to perform such functions "behind their backs."  While it can be argued how routine, intrusive, or even mundane and innocent a particular case may be, it's certainly true that people feel a lot better when they know what's going on.
> 
> This issue isn't restricted only to the Internet world.  A case in point-- the recurring rumors floating around regarding the presence or absence of identification codes in color copies (or color prints xerographically generated from computer output systems).
> 
> A recent story involved a customer who was refused permission to make a color copy of his driver's license (to deal with an identification problem with his local telephone company).  A Kinko's (copying center) worker reportedly told him that such a copy was "illegal," and could be traced back to the store through a "hidden ID."
> ...

----------


## tod evans

> //


Repless........

----------


## sequestris

> This was already discussed in 1999 - IDs in Color Copies - PRIVACY Forum Digest     Monday, 6 December 1999


I know it's been discussed a lot, and for a while, but we are the only people who came up with a fix.

----------


## DamianTV

> I know it's been discussed a lot, and for a while, but we are the only people who came up with a fix.


I have a fix: pen and paper.  Track that, $#@!ers.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I have a fix: pen and paper.  Track that, $#@!ers.


Handwriting analysis....

----------

